

Elon Musk's SpaceX to Construct Spaceport in Texas - mcenedella
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/05/business/elon-musks-spacex-to-construct-spaceport-in-texas.html

======
CmonDev
Reminds me of a sci-fi novel, where inhabitants of a planet too primitive to
create spaceships still build a spaceport just in case someone comes :).

